# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Επισκευή ενισχυτή

## dimos1968

Καλησπέρα. Πριν μερικές μέρες έβαλα τον ενισχυτή μου να δουλέψει(sherwood AI-2210 αγορά το 1991από Γερμανία). Δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα από τα ηχεία. Ανοίγοντας το καπάκι του είδα δύο πυκνωτές να έχουν χάσει τα υγρά τους. Τους αντικατέστησα σήμερα και ο ενισχυτής δούλεψε. Μετά από 10 λεπτά άρχισε να χαμηλώνει ο ήχος και πάλι σταμάτησε να ακούγεται. Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ήταν 4700μf 50v. Κάποια ιδέα έστω ενημερωτικά;

Στάλθηκε από το MI 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Αν δεν διαθέτεις όργανο μέτρησης πυκνωτών, άλλαξε τους Ολους

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## dimos1968

Εννοείς αυτούς που βρίσκονται γύρω από τους μεγάλους. Να ξαναλλάξω και τους δύο μεγάλους; Έχω μόνο πολύμετρο ερασιτέχνης γαρ.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους εκτος απο απο τους καινουργιους φτανει οι νεοι να ηταν φρεσκιοι που λεμε

----------


## dimos1968

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά τον πήγα σε έναν φίλο ηλεκτρονικό και μου άλλαξε το ρελέ προστασίας ηχείων το οποίο είχε χαλάσει. Όλα καλά. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σας.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

